# Favorite upland game to hunt



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I was wondering what your favorite upland game bird is to hunt?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

My favorite to eat is chukars with pheasant a close second but the sage grouse holds an allure for me that no other upland bird does. after that turkeys because of the challenge they represent. but I love them all!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

dove quail chucker phesant grouse. but dove will be #1 on my list it get me ready for duck season


----------



## FootinUT (Jul 9, 2010)

Pheasants will probably always be my favorite to hunt. Huns are quite a bit of fun though... I'll enjoy hunting any upland as long as I'm not in the office, and my dog is having fun.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

White-tailed Ptarmigan. 

I don't kill any anymore it seems like, but I still go. Going again this year.


----------



## Windage (Mar 11, 2010)

I like gettin after ruffed grouse.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

1. Pheasants
2. Sharpies
3. Prairie Chickens
4. Huns
5. Ruffies
6. Blues
7. Turkeys
8. Chukars
9. Sage Grouse
10. Doves
11. Rabbits

I think that's the order I'd choose. :? I've had permits for snow**** and ptarmigan but never harvested either, so I guess they don't make the list of favorites.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Probably pheasants, with doves a close second...I think!


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

My favorite to hunt is a Twin Breasted Matress Thrasher with a blunt object.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey Bronc buster do you ever get any? :mrgreen: my favorites are phesant-Blues-sagehens-chuckars.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Pheasants always have been and always be my favorite. If I could hunt them like I did in the early 90's here in Cache Valley, I don't know that I would worry about hunting anything else, but sadly those days are gone. I love forest grouse as well though and have quite enjoyed Sandhill Crane hunting the last few seasons. I actually have a tag this year and think it will be even funner now that I will be pulling the trigger.


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

Size Matters said:


> Hey Bronc buster do you ever get any? :mrgreen: my favorites are phesant-Blues-sagehens-chuckars.


Its hard to get a tag for them. But fun to chase anyways. _(O)_


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Pheasants and then doves, chukars and huns.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I like every hunt. Upland hunts are just so fun. Theres nothing like working a dog through thick undergrowth only to have a bird explode at your feet when you least expect it.

Upland is so fun because it is so diverse. You can be in a wooded area, marsh land, and deserts and find all sorts of birds that are delicious. 

Just starting to understand the chuckar behavior (have lots to learn though), but that hunt is quickly becoming a favorite. Someday I may need to hit you guys up and ask to tag along to learn some more, but what a riot!


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Blues, first and foremost. Sharpies over man's best friend is a close second though.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

For anyone that doesnt have much access to private land I dont know how anything could come ahead of the Chukar. Most of the places I find Chukar are public lands. Please tell me what other game animal you can say that about? Cept perhaps forest grouse n they are just to dumb to be # 1. Chukars are very challenging, they fly hard, they make your dog really work and they are the best eating of all upland game in my opinion.

That said I have allways loved the sound of a rooster cackling as he flushes under my feet and the way your dog may have to track one down for half a mile before the bird holds up and lets you close enough for a good point and flush. 

This past May was my first year Turkey hunting and I will be a devoted Turkey for the rest of my life. I absolutely loved it. Happy to say I closed the deal my first year in the game.

I look forward to the dove opener each year. They are a ton of fun to shoot and bbq up real nice.

After that sharptail & sage grouse are a hoot to shoot. Even though I have done very little hunting for these two birds I look forward to hitting em hard this year in Utah, Wyoming and Idaho.

Huns are fun but to inconsistent for me to develop much attachment.

Forest grouse are great eating and a nice change of pace. I do enjoy the challenge of trying to knock down a ruffed with limited shooting lanes.

I have never hunted quail but I can tell I would love to. I do really enjoy working my dogs on covey birds


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

Forest grouse for sure.....blues and ruffs.......then chuckars.....Im excited to get the dogs on em soon


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

When it comes to upland game I'm alittle inexperienced, I hunt pheasants and shoot the occational quail. I shoot rabbits alot but the rest I have never hunted and the pheasants are getting far a few to really enjoy it. But i would still say pheasants because it was the first hunt I was able to do with my dad and thats what I enjoy most about it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Size Matters said:


> I was wondering what your favorite upland game bird is to hunt?


Hey are you asking about all upland game or just upland gamebirds?

If it's all upland game my favorite is Fox Squirrel with a .22 rifle. If you're asking about birds only I'll stick with my original answer, ptarmigan.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey Goob, do you eat those squirrels? 

Every time I hunt grouse, I wish I would have brought a .22 for them tree chatter boxes.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Hey Goob, do you eat those squirrels?
> 
> Every time I hunt grouse, I wish I would have brought a .22 for them tree chatter boxes.


I don't care for Pine Squirrels.

By the way I don't think you can shoot them in Utah.

I hunt Fox and Grey Squirrels.

Fox squirrels are big. see: viewtopic.php?f=11&t=13829&p=160537&hilit=squirrels#p160537


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey goob how do you cook up a Squirrel? 8)


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Size Matters said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering what your favorite upland game bird is to hunt?
> ...


Brings back a lot of memories from the farm land- remington pump octagan barrel 22 short- 1912-
Mom's gun and a dead eye dick.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Size Matters said:


> Hey goob how do you cook up a Squirrel? 8)


see:
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=26046


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

dove and quail


----------



## Comrade Duck (Oct 24, 2007)

Chukar! Once the season starts that's all I hunt. I hunt grouse and doves but only because I can't hunt chukar just yet.
We do take a trip out to Kansas to hunt pheasant and quail in early december and it's a great time. I look forward to that trip every year but I still love a good day out in the west desert. I like the challenge of the chukar hunt.

Shane


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Blues, tree rats, Rabbit, and when I find out how to hunt the rest of them I'll post back!!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Forest Grouse. Always has been my favorite and always will be. A big blue was the first thing I ever shot. A beautiful little ruffed was the first bird my little Brittany pointed. Ive hunted them from Montana to Arizona, from 4500 feet to 12500 feet, in the bog and in the thickest thicket, with dogs and without, by myself to the good old fashioned line drive. Its safe to say Forest Grouse will always be the king of upland for me!


----------

